# 2.5L Oil Leak + Clutch Slips?



## haskie (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi All, I'm New here... I searched and found this issue on the mk3s but nothing on the mk5s... 

anyways, I've got a manual 2.5L mk5 with 92k on it, bone stock, zero mods. this is my DD and I have yet to turn a wrench on it, Dealer serviced until now. warranty ran out about 17k miles ago. Thinking about bringing it in, but I thought I'd get your input first. 

Clutch started slipping on Monday, so I stopped driving it as I've been searching since then. :banghead: I've learned all about the various things that can go wrong, but I haven't found anything that seems to fit my particular issue... from what I can tell I have the 04A KPF transmission, and I can still shift into all gears fine... 

I tried to start it in 5th gear to see if the clutch is completely gone, but it stalls out as expected. 

Oil's leaked all over the Passenger side CV shaft, and seems like it got thrown everywhere from there; I have photos I can post once I figure out how to. 

I did a comparison of the oil from the dip stick and the oil from the leak and they look very similar, is the transmission fluid &/or clutch fluid different colors? has anyone run into this problem? 

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## haskie (Mar 6, 2011)

pictures (hopefully this works)


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like motor oil. Gonna take a guess here and say that the crankshaft seal is shot on the flywheel side. Kinda of early for that sort of thing, but that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## haskie (Mar 6, 2011)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Looks like motor oil. Gonna take a guess here and say that the crankshaft seal is shot on the flywheel side. Kinda of early for that sort of thing, but that's what it looks like to me.


 thanks for the reply! ugh rear main seal yeah? so basically, pull transmission, clutch & flywheel, replace seal, re-install? :banghead:


----------



## haskie (Mar 6, 2011)

haskie said:


> thanks for the reply! ugh rear main seal yeah? so basically, pull transmission, clutch & flywheel, replace seal, re-install? :banghead:


 I know it's not that simple with TTY bolts, etc etc, but any which way, sounds like the trans has to come out


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

haskie said:


> thanks for the reply! ugh rear main seal yeah? so basically, pull transmission, clutch & flywheel, replace seal, re-install? :banghead:


 Pretty much...just going by your pics, it looks like the oil leak is contained to the housing (rather than from a leak from above seeping down). 

Regardless, that oil soaked clutch is going to have to come out anyhow. It's done.


----------



## haskie (Mar 6, 2011)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Pretty much...just going by your pics, it looks like the oil leak is contained to the housing (rather than from a leak from above seeping down).
> 
> Regardless, that oil soaked clutch is going to have to come out anyhow. It's done.


 yeah I was afraid of that.


----------



## haskie (Mar 6, 2011)

update! 

I had it towed to the dealership and they took a look at it. they drained the transmission, and only about 8 oz of fluid came out! with metal shavings! :banghead: 

They said it would cost around $4k for them to fix it, (installing a new transmission) so I had it towed home. 

Next question: Will an 02J bolt into my car?(2.5L A5, 04A KPF) sounds like they came behind the 2.5L for a while? would I need to change mounts/sensors/etc>???? 

Thankyou!!


----------



## haskie (Mar 6, 2011)

doing a bunch of googling... I found this on 
http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/archive/index.php/t-8940.html 

The transmission problems range from 06-08. More of the 06's had the issues and some 07's. I Have had one 08 fail, however. It all depends on which version and when it was made. 

the JCT trans code began production May 2006 and is being made today still. Also, code KPF began production July 2007. The differences are that the JCT trans has a driveshaft flange diameter of 108mm and the KPF is 100mm diameter. 

The HGR code is mostly in the Jetta. It was made from March 05 to august of 06. That has a driveshaft flange diameter of 100mm and the final drive is 3.647:1 whereas the other models are 4.235:1. The KCD trans was made from May 07 till Dec. 07. It too has a flange diameter of 100mm and final drive of 4.235:1. 

All models have 1.9 liters of synthetic gear oil. If you drain and refil, you are looking at about 1.5-1.7 liters refill. 

KPF and KCD are used on the 170HP engines. JCT and HGR are used on the 150 HP models. 

Dates and codes taken from: "2007-2008 Volkswagen Golf/GTI A5G Platform Quick Reference Specification Book" Copyright June 2008-Volkswagen of America.


----------



## haskie (Mar 6, 2011)

reading that, makes it sound like the the JCT is the desirable trans, as it is still being made, and has the larger diameter driveshaft flange.. 

and looks like on car-part.com it's around $400 more. 

but would entail changing driveshafts too I think... 

sounds like the 02J is out of the question because that's made to bolt up to the turbo motors? right?


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I thought some folks had put 6 speed transmissions from the gti in their rabbits/golfs. Is that what you would be going for ideally?


----------



## haskie (Mar 6, 2011)

just looking for a reliable transmission; if it happens to be a 6 speed, that's cool too.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Have you priced out a rebuild from a local trans shop?


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

Haskie, good read on the different transmissions and productions dates. 

The bell housing bolt pattern is the same between the 2.0t motors (FSI, and TSI) but the timing chain cover on the 2.5l may get in the way if you were to use a 6 speed out of a gti. 02q is what I just put in my rabbit and shaved the top of the bellhousing down. Shaving the bellhousing did not reduce the structural rigidity of the trans casing. 

When looking for a transmission, make sure the input shaft is the same size, other wise you will have to get a different clutch. If you get a 6 spd trans, more than likely you can just get a clutch from the fsi. I got an oem style clutch kit made by Valeo for an 06 gti 2.0t fsi and it's been doing really well. 

I'm hoping someone else can chime in on how compatible the axle flanges are between the 5spds. if that's the case, then you could potentially buy the 5 spd you want and put your original axle flanges on so you don't have to buy new axles.


----------



## haskie (Mar 6, 2011)

A1an said:


> Have you priced out a rebuild from a local trans shop?


 not yet! good idea though, I'll look around. 



Geo said:


> Haskie, good read on the different transmissions and productions dates.
> 
> The bell housing bolt pattern is the same between the 2.0t motors (FSI, and TSI) but the timing chain cover on the 2.5l may get in the way if you were to use a 6 speed out of a gti. 02q is what I just put in my rabbit and shaved the top of the bellhousing down. Shaving the bellhousing did not reduce the structural rigidity of the trans casing.
> 
> ...


 So if i'm reading this right, you put an 02Q behind your 2.5L 2007? what transmission did you have before? (and why did you swap?)


----------



## haskie (Mar 6, 2011)

well, to re-cap at least, I ended up getting it fixed by the dealer. it cost ~$6k. now I have a brand new transmission. (of the same kind.) ask me how excited I am about it. 

It would have been cheaper, but the trans did indeed have a hole in the case. so thus no core-charge return. 

pics:




So if anyone's interested in a busted trans for spare parts, let me know, it's chillin out in a box @ my place.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Ouch!


----------

